# linux temp monitor



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

O.K. I am a hardcore overclocker, but I only have 1 box of my own.

It is a AMD K6-2 500 @ 600
on a Gigabyte GA5AX rev 2.5
128mb of pc133 that I increased latency on 2 to 3
Riva TNT2 16mb agp 2x video card 100mhz,140mhz @ 150mhz,190mhz

The bios does not tell me the temp so the best way I can get the temp is to run it hard then shutdown and quickly disasemble (get burned in the process) and shoot the processor with a laser temp gun.

I have tried to install lm_sensors and it required software and install a sensor utility but it does not recoginize my mobo. I wan't to keep it alive is there anything you guys can recomend, short of buying a physical temp sensor because I never have any money, because I spent it all on my a plus (I passed) but I don't have a job or grandparents who spoil me. 

I am a fifteen year old who really needs yer help of gods of the penguin.

By the way I am running fedora core 3 beta edition.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

From what I've seen, that mobo should work. Try running "sensors-detect". This will probe your mobo and give you some info on what info needs to be added to which files. On my system, it's located at /usr/sbin/sensors-detect. I believe lm_sensors is the only way to get the temp of the CPU. There's also a utility called "hddtemp" for getting the temp of your drives.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

You can use GKrellm in conjunction with the LM Sensors package to monitor the temp of your CPU and any other sensors that your mobo may have. Let me know if you'd like some help setting it up.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

That would be great, I am not a noob to linux but a guru is still far away. 

First off. for sensors-detect do I just type that in terminal or is that a utility that comes with lm_sensors. (off to my room and off this crappy mac to go find out)

A basic set of instuction should be enough Thanks


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

It's a utility that is installed with lm_sensors. But it's a seperate binary. Basically, it proves your mobo to see what it has and what is supported, then gives you a list of what you need to copy/paste into modules.conf and other files. Basically, it tells you what you need to do to make sure lm_sensors is properly running every time you boot.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info, i will try it after I type my report for history and post what I got, probably tommorow.

Thanks.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry for being late on this post (School is uber important)

I FEEL LIKE SUCH A NOOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:redface:   

I did sensors-detect and it said ineeded i2c stuaff (rivatv drivers I think) so I downloaded the recent version and the readme said I needed to go to another web site to get the stuff and I did, But now I dont know what to do help me please.

My O.S. is Fedora Core 3 (2.60 not 2.90) In case that helps.


ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

My birthday is on October 6 so I might just go buy a phisical temp monitor.

(I still wan't to learn how to do this incase I get another box and no money)

ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

How many files did you download and can you name them. Did you save them to your home folder. Rpm's and .gz's aren't hard to install. Open the directory where you saved them. If you display icons for example, rt click on the file icon, for Rpm's it should have install in the list. For .gz you should get something like open with gunzip. After unzipping, the next list should include install. This is not however guaranteed, but Fedora core versions are pretty good about graphical interface installs.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll try that (I was doing everything from terminal like I usually do)

Downloads lm_sensors(8.7 I think).tar.gz
i2c8.7.tar.gz

Thanks I will update when I get home.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

those are the source distributions so you need to compile them. I'll create an rpm package and post the url if you can hang tight until the weekend.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

That would rock

I will wait.


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Hallooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
:echo: :echo:

You there.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

im waiting too, i wanna see this.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Me three, ...drum roll please.......................................................................................................................


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

sorry! I got caught up in other crap you know how that is :frown: 

here ya go guys

http://www.techiekb.com/~drew/rpms/


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

eep, i get a page not displayed.

EDIT: worked on the second try


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you Mr. Issues

I am off to my room to try them out. 
I reward you with a cool picture. Thank you


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

w00t said:


> Thank you Mr. Issues
> 
> I am off to my room to try them out.
> I reward you with a cool picture. Thank you



Excelent pic!


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I really hope they work out for you guys. I run slackware so they aren't compiled on a Mandrake or Redhat system, I generally don't compile too many dependencies into my packages when I build them from source so it should be cool as long as you're running the same kernel version, if not let me know which you're running and I'll build them against that one =)


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

No go, I repeat its a no go
Damn 2.85 kernel I gave you the wrong kernel. lm_sensors installs but won't let any utilities use it because i2c won't go. Sorry. Maybe slakware 9 (off to my room to switch hard drives) Maybe I am doing somthing wrong (I tried to install i2c first then lm_sensors). Sorry


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

what kernel are you using and where there any errors when you tried to install i2c?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, it didnt work for me either, but that's ok.

i already thought it wouldn't, since i am running mandrake 10.

it's ok though, i just wanted to see if it would work for me.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

k guys-
Since it didn't work due to problems more then likely with kernel issues. I'll whip up a shell script that will ensure that it'll work for you guys k - Just give me until tonight I'm at work right now.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Copy and save this as a file called "lmsensors.sh" and then chmod it 755

#!/bin/bash
if [ -x /usr/src/linux ]
then
wget http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/archive/i2c-2.8.8.tar.gz
sleep 5;
wget http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/archive/lm_sensors-2.8.8.tar.gz
sleep 5
echo "Making i2c kernel modules"
tar zxf i2c-2.8.8.tar.gz && cd i2c-2.8.8 && make && make install &&
sleep 5;
cd .. && tar zxf lm_sensors-2.8.8.tar.gz && cd lm_sensors-2.8.8 \
&& make && make install &&
sleep 5;
echo "You should be good to go, now follow the documentation for setting up your sensors at http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/docs.html and good luck!"
else
echo "You don't have the linux kernel source for your running kernel!"
fi


Run it and you should have LM Sensors installed. Let me know if you have any troubles...


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

will this work for me though it looks like its for mandrake.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

It will work for any distribution since it goes out to the 'net grabs all the needed packages and then compiles the stuff from source for whatever kernel/disto you're running :chgrin:


----------

